# International 454 PTO won't stay engaged



## Damian Muscovich (Jul 16, 2017)

G'day. Recently purchased a very unloved International 454, 1971 i think (i haven't worked out from the serial number yet) and have been trying to get it fully operational again. While I've sorted most of the issues so far, I'm having trouble getting the PTO to stay engaged.

Initially it wouldn't engage at all. I pulled off the MCV and cleaned a heap of gunk out of the spool, gave a general clean, replace gaskets etc. Reassembled and hooray!! the PTO engaged, but it won't stay on unless I hold the control in the engaged position. If i let go it just springs back to the off position. Currently there is no seat or covers over the controls. 

My first question, is how is the PTO kept in the engaged position (e.g. is the level mechanically retained, hydraulic pressure on the spool...)? 

And the second is, does anyone have any suggestions as to the PTO won't stay engaged.

One of the previous owners has clearly tinkered with the controls (amoung other things) and I'm not convinced everything is not as it should be. I have not been able to find any clear images of the linkage setup to determine if there is something missing from mine. 

Hopefully someone can help.

Cheers


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Damian,

Perhaps the PTO is not fully engaging? Possibly some more "gunk" in the system preventing full travel? Also, there may a detent to hold the PTO lever is position. Since it has been tinkered with, you might disassemble and see what you can find. In the meantime, you can use a bungee cord to hold it in place.


----------



## Damian Muscovich (Jul 16, 2017)

Hi sixbales, thanks for the reply. I can push the spool through it's full travel so it's not likely to be gunked up.

Was doing some further digging and found a post on another forum (http://forums.yesterdaystractors.com/viewtopic.php?t=409715) showing a 584 PTO control (see below) which kind of looks similar and think that perhaps the position of the link when engaged travels "over center" and therefore locks into place. Hoping someone can confirm this as the tractor is an hour away at my folks workshop so can't check it until the weekend.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

It appears that there is adjustment in the linkage to get it to go "over center" to hold position.


----------



## Damian Muscovich (Jul 16, 2017)

We were right, it just needed the correct adjustment for the linkages to lock in place. 

A previous owner has clearly made some repairs/modifications and things are working quite right. Had to modify the control cover to get enough throw in the lever to get the lenkages to lock in place. 

All's good though.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Willy A (Nov 6, 2017)

sixbales said:


> Howdy Damian,
> 
> Perhaps the PTO is not fully engaging? Possibly some more "gunk" in the system preventing full travel? Also, there may a detent to hold the PTO lever is position. Since it has been tinkered with, you might disassemble and see what you can find. In the meantime, you can use a bungee cord to hold it in place.


I am experiencing the same problem. My valve goes up and down, (After cleaning) but the PTO lever snaps back when fully forward. You mentioned a detent on the PTO lever...Where would this be located?


----------

